

New technique measures mass of exoplanets - Mithrandir
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/new-technique-measures-mass-of-exoplanets-1219.html

======
Mithrandir
You can read the paper here:
[http://www.sciencemagazinedigital.org/sciencemagazine/20_dec...](http://www.sciencemagazinedigital.org/sciencemagazine/20_december_2013?pg=81)

